# Mettre ma musique sur une clé USB pour ma voiture



## lucho84 (25 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement une voiture équipé d'un port USB, je souhaiterais pouvoir écouter ma musique en voiture. J'ai Itunes avec 1 iphone 4, ma bibliothèque est composée essentiellement de musique acheté sur ItunesStore. Ma question est donc quelle est la procédure à suivre pour mettre ma musique sur une clé USB, sachant que je pense que l'autoradio ne lit que le MP3!

Qu'en pensez vous?

Merci


----------



## wath68 (25 Octobre 2010)

Hello.

Pour éviter de me retrouver avec des doublons dans iTunes, voilà ce que je ferais :

- créer une liste de lecture avec les morceaux que je veux mettre sur la clef USB
- créer un dossier sur le bureau, et y glisser tout les morceaux de la liste de lecture
- convertir tout les morceaux non-MP3 avec Max
- mettre les morceaux sur la clef USB
- c'est tout


----------



## arbaot (25 Octobre 2010)

iTuneMyWalkman
qui permet de synchroniser une/des listes de lecture(parametrable) avec un disque amovible (clef usb, carte sd, telephone...) avec options d'encodage à la volée etc

je l'utilise avec un SE depuis 2ans sans souci sous OsX.4 puis OsX.6


----------

